# I would like to gain



## Thunderflab (Feb 13, 2013)

I am a FA and historically was quite overweight as a young boy (while everyone else was ten stone, was eighteen stone instead). I was forced onto a diet and went down to nearly ten stone for the last fifteen years.
I feel like I am a obese person trapped in a plumpish body, This is where my question comes into play; I want to gain 150-200 lb, but am not to sure how to! 

I think when I lost weight originally, I screwed up my metabolism and have tried gaining weight, but failed every time :doh:
I would like help, pointers or a feeder to pump me up. I work from home so I guess this could be my advantage, I like to eat all types of food and can get by without any exercise. 

What is the fastest way to get big, but without damaging my health too much? are there any experienced feeders in the south of the UK, which could teach me some tricks? is this the wrong forum section to post on?

Thank you for any support I can get from the forum population!


----------



## Jah (Feb 13, 2013)

The best way to gain weight and still be healthy is gradually gain the weight. Like maybe a pound or half a kilo a week. Eat healthy most of the time and allow for the occasional high calorie treat. Just make sure you are eating a larger quantity of food. Do the recommended amount of exercise as well.


----------

